# Dee Mods Bridge for the Billet Box



## Rob Fisher (21/2/19)

Creating a thread for the Dee Mods Bridge for the Billet Box! Paid for it today so it should be on its way tomorrow...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kashmier fortune (24/2/19)

How do I get one and what does it cost?


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/19)

kashmier fortune said:


> How do I get one and what does it cost?



@kashmier fortune you need to join the Dee Mods Facebook Group and get onto the list there. The cost is about R2,000 with shipping. Shipping makes it expensive!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/ddpvapeclub/


----------



## Paul33 (24/2/19)

It’s early and I’ve onoy had half a cup of coffee so please explain that to me @Rob Fisher? My brain can’t figure it out.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/19)

Paul33 said:


> It’s early and I’ve onoy had half a cup of coffee so please explain that to me @Rob Fisher? My brain can’t figure it out.



Most of the high vape vendors have a Facebook group... some are hidden (secret and have to be added by a current member) and some are Closed (visible but you need to be added by an admin). 

You need to join the Dee Mods group and they have a Google List form that you need to fill in your details... then they randomise the list and depending on how many items they have in stock they allocate them from the top of the list down.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/19)

Bazinga! New boro, fresh Red Pill for the new Dee Mods Bridge! Now just letting the Bullet Coil soak up the juice before trying it!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/19)

If you are a Billet Box user you will understand how much we all hate the condensation issue! Well, I'm very happy to report that one boro tank down and there isn't a sign of condensation anywhere. Not sure if it's just a fluke or it will always be this way but so far a Chicken Dinner!

This pic was taken after a full boro was vaped!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (28/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> If you are a Billet Box user you will understand how much we all hate the condensation issue! Well, I'm very happy to report that one boro tank down and there isn't a sign of condensation anywhere. Not sure if it's just a fluke or it will always be this way but so far a Chicken Dinner!
> 
> This pic was taken after a full boro was vaped!
> View attachment 159297



Eish uncle, between the Brown Solar storm and this BB!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (4/3/19)

Great to see @Rob Fisher 
How is the flavour on this bridge with the Bullet coil?
How does it compare to your normal BB setup?


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/19)

Silver said:


> Great to see @Rob Fisher
> How is the flavour on this bridge with the Bullet coil?
> How does it compare to your normal BB setup?



Hi Ho @Silver it really good for a commercial coil system but the exocet and flow still wins by a fair margin... but I must say I do like the airflow it gives me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

